

Vertical farms sprout into reality - sirteno
http://www.mnn.com/green-tech/research-innovations/stories/vertical-farms-sprout-into-reality

======
aaron695
Vertical farms seems more a myth than anything else.

I cannot see at all, putting solar panels in the country side, transferring
that power into a city, then growing food being more energy efficient than
growing food in the country/floating farms and then shipping it to the city in
a truck.

As a park they are nice but I can’t see a worse way to waste energy creating
for food.

